# NEW ARRIVAL Female P. Plattyomma !!!!



## Drachenjager (Nov 8, 2007)

check this out. How NOT to pack a Tarantula for shipping!!! Can you say ANGRY?!?!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh man that really sucks......... Maybe the seller did not know any better. Hope it was resolved and you get a new T. Poor fellow...:8o  That can not be a good way to die.


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, sorry to see that.....Horrible!


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 8, 2007)

DARN!  What crud!  If that little gal were packed HALF of the way the sling (A. azuraklassi) I got was, it would still be alive.

Sorry this happened to you.  Hope you clear things up with the seller quickly.  I don't know that I would want a "replacement" per se.  You'd hate to have this done to another little one (or BIG one for that matter).

Good luck to you.


Fred


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 8, 2007)

remedy is he will purchase another one from a reputable dealer and have it shipped to me directly from them. 
I cant seem to find the link to the packing thread, did it get moved or renamed or what?


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 8, 2007)

all i have to say it WOW!

here is the thread though

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=16807


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 8, 2007)

no words here


----------



## beetleman (Nov 8, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> no words here


yeah.....i second that! MAN DOES THAT SUCK


----------



## -Sarah- (Nov 8, 2007)

Aww, man... That's just AWFUL, the poor thing!! The person who packed that T ought to be bloody *ashamed* of themselves :evil: So sorry to hear about your loss!  I sure hope you can get a new tarantula!

-Sarah


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 8, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> remedy is he will purchase another one from a reputable dealer and have it shipped to me directly from them.
> I cant seem to find the link to the packing thread, did it get moved or renamed or what?


Well, that's the way to do it... rather than make him/her pack or TRY to pack a T the right way.  Glad you were able to get the situation resolved.

I'm sure that most of us are interested in who NOT to order from... but we'll look for that information in the appropriate reviews section.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 8, 2007)

i dont think he will ever do that again. i just posted this so others can learn from it. he now has the link to the packing thread


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 8, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> i dont think he will ever do that again. i just posted this so others can learn from it. he now has the link to the packing thread


Wow... Good for you.  You're the better person for it AND you've probably helped another person how to be a good T supplier.

Congrats to you!  :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 8, 2007)

that cant be the way it was packed can it???:wall:  i dont think people are that dumb....are they?????????

sorry mate..... 

wayne


----------



## penny'smom (Nov 8, 2007)

<gape mouthed....teary eyed.....speechless>


----------



## dtknow (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow...what a waste.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 9, 2007)

Bet that smelled good..


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 9, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Bet that smelled good..


so wud u, if u wore in that box shipped across country


----------



## PhilK (Nov 9, 2007)

And I was dead. That'd make me smell worse.

But seriously, that sucks. I can only imagine being excited to get a package only to find that.


----------



## Flying (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd probably go ballastic upon arrival of something like this..


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah , to quote Beavis and Butthead, " That sucked more than anything that has ever sucked before"


----------



## Elaine (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh that is awful. The poor wee soul. I hope the seller learns from this.

Elaine x


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Nov 9, 2007)

Are you serious?!! _____________!!!!!!!


----------



## arachnofein909 (Nov 9, 2007)

wow that really sucks!


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 9, 2007)

Is the seller an AB member? I don't understand why they would ship it like that...


----------



## desertdweller (Nov 10, 2007)

So very sorry you had to open your package and find that.   Poor T.  What a sad sight, bless her little heart. 

Good job on educating everyone. :clap:  I've learned so much from T people here.  Someone's loss from pesticide sprayed by accident, saved my T's from the same fate when the spray guy next door saw my sign "LIVE TARANTULAS" I posted.  Got it here.

Take care and many more happy T days to you.

-Sydney


----------



## Vietnamese510 (Nov 10, 2007)

*=(((*

OMGGG!!!!!! :evil: 
im so mad when i saw that 
i would go crazy if i got a package like that


----------



## cabal (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW, That's all I can say


----------



## Uglykid2 (Nov 10, 2007)

I once had a guy ship me an adult B. boehmei that way, no packing. Dead. Unbelievable. :wall:


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Nov 13, 2007)

*What a sad encounter.*

*RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH!!!* 
Works for me. Thanks to this forum and all members involved, I've learned alot.
Hope it works out for you and that you get compensated beautifully. 

Happy Veteran's Day to all active and former military personnel. *SALUTE!*

Fredster
Not as lean or mean,
Still U.S. Marine!!


----------



## Arachnoporium (Nov 13, 2007)

That is horrid - also P. sp. "Platyomma" are VERY easy to ship.  They crawl right into the vials and are quite hearty.  Looks like it was shipped by the guy who has been bashing me.



Drachenjager said:


> check this out. How NOT to pack a Tarantula for shipping!!! Can you say ANGRY?!?!


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 13, 2007)

Female eh? A guy packing a spider that way shouldn't be trusted to be able to sex a sling that size. Or any size.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 29, 2007)

well im still waiting. my poor male will have to be lonely


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 29, 2007)

Man still no replacement?


----------



## jeff1962 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is one of the main reasons I only order from reputable dealers.T.'s go thru enough stress when they are packed correctly.Unless I really knew who I was dealing with I would never order from an individual regardless of how good the deal was or how bad I wanted it. 
I am sure sorry about your loss I have one of those on my wish list as well.


----------



## Mina (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry!!!!!  That poor sweet little thing!!!!!  I'm crying.  I'm so glad you are going to educate the shipper.  Again, I'm so sorry for your loss and for that poor darling little T..........


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 23, 2007)

*UPDATE: Avoid Danny Layne AKA Arachnidlxl*

this is the review I left. I believe I have been quite patient enough. 

I do not recommend doing business with this guy. I traded him 1 gravid female A. anax, and 1 female A. seemani for his little P. platyomma female. HE shipped the platyomma in a deli cup with no packing and it was beat to a pulp by the time it got here. I have been patientently waiting for him to make it right. I gave him the opportunity to either A. order another P. platyomma female from a reputable dealer on the boards and have shipped directly to me , B. pay me a token amount of $50.00 US for the bugs i traded or C. ship my bugs back to me and upon safe arrival we would be even and HE would avoid this negative review.
Since then I have had no contact. I emailed him and left a pm on AB for him to contact me withing 24 hrs or i was going to leave this review. Still no contact. AND to beat all that he has my bugs listed for sale or trade on AB!!


Post WTB/T: metallica/versicolor
Im wanting to buy or trade for a female, Metallic Pinktoe (Avicularia metallica) or a Antilles Pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor)
must be atleast a 2 inch (female).
Or I will trade any of the following.......

(will trade all for a 3 inch+ female Avicularia metallica)

2 free (hentzi) slings
1 Inch (female) flag staff orange
1 Inch (female) honduran curly hair
2 Inch (female) venezuelan sun tiger
4 Inch (female) costa rican zebra
4 Inch (female) texas tan (Gravid)
4 Inch (female) rose (Gravid)
4 Inch (MM Male) rose hair
4 Inch (MM Male) oklahoma brown.
Arachnidlxl is offline Report Post Reply With Quote

Talk about how to win friends and influence people!
HE is also doing business as http://www.realtarantulas.com/


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Dec 23, 2007)

Seems like you were left with no other option.

Good Luck.


Tim


----------



## dtknow (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, it looks like we know who to deal with and who not to.


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 25, 2007)

dtknow said:


> Well, it looks like we know who to deal with and who not to.


well i really did not want to have to post a bad review. but I hope it helps others on here.


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 25, 2007)

BTW the pictures are gone because i rearranged my photobucket galleries. I can put them back up if anyone wants to see them again.


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Dec 25, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> BTW the pictures are gone because i rearranged my photobucket galleries. I can put them back up if anyone wants to see them again.


I never saw them...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 25, 2007)

The really weird part is on the FS section on here he is trying to sell a 3" B. Auratum female for $300 bucks, but on that site he works off of he is selling "adult" females for $100. Something smells wrong here.

Thanks for the warning though, saves the rest of us from the trouble.


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 25, 2007)

Profkrakatoa said:


> I never saw them...


well phooey apparantly i deleted them from photobucket. I have them somehere here if i find them ill post them agian.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah my pics are missing not sure why


----------



## The_Thunderer (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow!  Sorry that this had to happen.  I hate doing negatives as well and REALLY hate having to be put into a position to even have to do one.  So, I know how that feels.

I am glad that you did post it, though so that others won't have to go through the same experience.

I still have hope that he'll make it right... somehow.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jan 1, 2008)

The_Thunderer said:


> Wow!  Sorry that this had to happen.  I hate doing negatives as well and REALLY hate having to be put into a position to even have to do one.  So, I know how that feels.
> 
> I am glad that you did post it, though so that others won't have to go through the same experience.
> 
> I still have hope that he'll make it right... somehow.


I hope so. It shouldn't be that hard


----------



## pearson340 (Jan 1, 2008)

i know this might be a bad i idea but i cant see the photos at the start of the post i want to see the pics before so i know what im talking about


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 1, 2008)

pearson34 said:


> i know this might be a bad i idea but i cant see the photos at the start of the post i want to see the pics before so i know what im talking about



He said he cannot find them on the comp. Many others, including me have seen them andthe poor girl was destroyed... Why would anyone even consider shipping something that way? Maybe that was the SOB's plan in the first place..


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 5, 2008)

That is simply terrible.  God help the person that tries that with me.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 10, 2008)

I believe this guy is back on here with a new name. Be very wary of doing business with a guy from  Coloma Michigan.
I dont know how many from that township are on AB but when i see a guy who has shafted people and was the only one i saw from that town, then all of a sudden he dissapears and i see another guy posting in the classifieds from the same place it make me go HMMMMMMMMM.

ANY WAY
I have still not heard a word, STILL not been reimbursed.


----------



## Arachnoporium (Apr 10, 2008)

*Free P. Platyomma*

Did you get this guy to send a replacement yet?  I feel so bad for you that I will send you a FREE 3.5" P. platyomma and I will try to sex out out a female (not guranteed) but it is free if you can cover the shipping of $30.  I'm selling the P. platyomma unsexed @ 4.5" for $38 + S&H but will gladly send you a beautiful and alive one if you get the shipping cost only (I feed bad for you).  Just PM me or email me @ arachnoporium@comcast.net if you want to take me up on my offer.
Hell, I feel so bad for you that I'll cover half of the shipping!


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 10, 2008)

Arachnoporium said:


> Did you get this guy to send a replacement yet?  I feel so bad for you that I will send you a FREE 3.5" P. platyomma and I will try to sex out out a female (not guranteed) but it is free if you can cover the shipping of $30.  I'm selling the P. platyomma unsexed @ 4.5" for $38 + S&H but will gladly send you a beautiful and alive one if you get the shipping cost only (I feed bad for you).  Just PM me or email me @ arachnoporium@comcast.net if you want to take me up on my offer.
> Hell, I feel so bad for you that I'll cover half of the shipping!


oh MAN!, send me one too! :}


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 10, 2008)

Arachnoporium said:


> Did you get this guy to send a replacement yet?  I feel so bad for you that I will send you a FREE 3.5" P. platyomma and I will try to sex out out a female (not guranteed) but it is free if you can cover the shipping of $30.  I'm selling the P. platyomma unsexed @ 4.5" for $38 + S&H but will gladly send you a beautiful and alive one if you get the shipping cost only (I feed bad for you).  Just PM me or email me @ arachnoporium@comcast.net if you want to take me up on my offer.
> Hell, I feel so bad for you that I'll cover half of the shipping!


Ah no never did. I dont expect to either.
thanks man. We have some great folks on here. I suppose with as many folks that come on this board, there are bound to be a few bad apples.


----------



## Arachnoporium (Apr 18, 2008)

*New P. platyomma*

Gary - to put an end to this thread - how about a pic of the new P. platyomma when you get back home.  :clap:

Here is a pic I took of it before I shipped it to you ... probably kicked some hairs en-route ...


----------



## von_z (Apr 18, 2008)

Arachnoporium said:


> Gary - to put an end to this thread - how about a pic of the new P. platyomma when you get back home.  :clap:
> 
> Here is a pic I took of it before I shipped it to you ... probably kicked some hairs en-route ...


Wow, what a nice guy!:clap: :worship:


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 18, 2008)

nice i still haven't seen her yet. I should get to Arlington this weekend or during the week next week and get a pic of her posted. John said she was fine and made a run for it when His wife unpacked her lol


----------

